# Paris 2005 : la bouffe du mois, mars...



## golf (10 Février 2005)

*2005

3è jeudi de chaque mois : la bouffe du mois*


*Dates du quadrimestre 2005 à venir* ​


*10 mars*
*14 avril*
*20 mai*
*23 juin*
 





*10 mars*
14 avril
20 mai
23 juin

Lieu du RV






17, rue Laplace 75005 Paris
Tel 01 46 33 18 59
A 100 mètres du Panthéon











Nous avons le menu








			
				Le chef : Menu spécial ÆS a dit:
			
		

> ENTREES au choix
> 
> ¼uf poché à la fourme d'Ambert AOC
> Lentilles vertes du Puy-en-Velay et copeaux de jambon de Pays
> ...








Pour la date, nous avons un double problème :​
Pour le 17 mars : cette date est la veille du départ de ceux des parisiens qui décollent  pour la Suisse : S'ÆS 2005... 
Que ce soit sur le plan fatigue comme budgétaire, cela n'est peut être pas raisonnable  

Pour le mois d'Avril, le problème est autre : nous avons un MacGéen suisse qui vient faire une virée de débauche à Paris et cela peut être sympa d'avancer notre bouffe du mois au 14 avril afin de l'accueillir 

Je laisse ces infos à votre sagacité dans ce fil qui n'ouvrira qu'après la 2è bouffe du 17 
golf


----------



## nektarfl (18 Février 2005)

Pour ma part, le 17, juste avant de partir et donc de préparer mes affaires, non merci (remarque je suis encore jamais venu avant), mais celle du mois d'Avril (le 14 ou une autre date), c'est faisable, je serais alors aux portes de paris.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (18 Février 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Pour le 17 mars : cette date est la veille du départ de ceux des parisiens qui décollent  pour la Suisse : S'ÆS 2005...
> Que ce soit sur le plan fatigue comme budgétaire, cela n'est peut être pas raisonnable ​




Qui plus est le fait que les amateurs du menu fort aléchant posté par Golf pourront faire bonne ripaille à l'AES clermontoise la semaine après (juste après l'AES suisse). Les produits du coin n'auront pas à voyager et subir une éventuelle rupture de la chaine du froid (c'est qu'c'est sensible un Saint-nectaire   )

Mais il est certainement envisageable pour les gourmets et les gourmands de tenter d'abord le coup lors de la bouffe du mois marsienne à Paris et d'apprécié à nouveau les mêmes mets (non j'ai pas dit les "mémés"  ) dans son cadre originel et pittoresque.

Note pour plus tard : passer à la bouffe du mois la veille de ma soutenance ​


----------



## WebOliver (22 Février 2005)

Alors... la prochaine bouffe... impasse sur celle de mars?  C'est pour savoir... car je vais peut-être venir à celle d'avril.


----------



## Grug (22 Février 2005)

Je vote pour un une bouffe marsienne avancée d'une semaine, histoire pour les grands voyageurs (dont je ne suis pas) d'enchainer paisiblement la fondue et la potée sans courir


----------



## golf (22 Février 2005)

C'est réglé, les dates sont retenues :

mars : le 10 au ChantAirelles, cf ci dessus...

avril : le 14 et le lieu reste à déterminer






*10 mars*






17, rue Laplace 75005 Paris
Tel 01 46 33 18 59
A 100 mètres du Panthéon​
*Je viens, c'est** sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*







- 
- 
- 

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_
-  
- 
-

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*




- 
- 
-

_Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_

_________________________________ 
*Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.* 
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Anonyme (22 Février 2005)

*10 mars*






17, rue Laplace 75005 Paris
Tel 01 46 33 18 59
A 100 mètres du Panthéon​
*Je viens, c'est** sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*







- Lemmy
- 
- 

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_
-  
- 
-

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*




- 
- 
-

_Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_

_________________________________ 
*Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.* 
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Cillian (23 Février 2005)

*10 mars*






17, rue Laplace 75005 Paris
Tel 01 46 33 18 59
A 100 mètres du Panthéon​
*Je viens, c'est** sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*







- Lemmy
- Cillian (arrivée entre 21 h et 21 h 30)
- 
- 

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_
-  
- 
-

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*




- 
- 
-

_Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_

_________________________________ 
*Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.* 
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## lumai (23 Février 2005)

Le 10 c'est pas le jour où les transports seront en grève ???


----------



## golf (23 Février 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Le 10 c'est pas le jour où les transports seront en grève ???


Effectivement !...
D'un côté, j'ai un doute tout au moins pour le RATP, mais concernant RER/SNCF Banlieue, il y a un risque !...
D'autre part reporter ! On prend le risque de tourner en rond   

Donc 4 issues :

- prendre le risque, garder le 10 et s'organiser avec ceux qui ont des autos [enlèvement/rapatriement] 

- reporter au vendredi 11 et éventuellement permettre à d'autres de se joindre à nous [Allo Spyro] 

- trouver une autre date mais là, je renonce à proposer 

- annuler   

Contacter vous les uns les autres


----------



## kathy h (23 Février 2005)

Zut , moi qui voulais venir  le 10 mars, j'ai un rendez-vous à 14 H30 dans le 15ème, je vais essayer de le retarder vers 15 heures, ça suffira ? 

sinon je l'annule ? faut voir...


----------



## Grug (23 Février 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> Zut , moi qui voulais venir  le 10 mars, j'ai un rendez-vous à 14 H30 dans le 15ème, je vais essayer de le retarder vers 15 heures, ça suffira ?
> 
> sinon je l'annule ? faut voir...


 c'est un diner


----------



## golf (24 Février 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> c'est un diner


Grug, au lieu de faire le bellâtre répond plutôt 

kathy, ton avis aussi  :rateau:


----------



## Grug (24 Février 2005)

plutot le 9 alors   ou le 11  , et on voit les inscrits  (pour moi je vois ça la semaine prochaine)

[pour une fois que je comptais rentrer en metro  ]


----------



## Spyro (24 Février 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> - reporter au vendredi 11 et éventuellement permettre à d'autres de se joindre à nous [Allo Spyro]


- attendre que les syndicats aient décidé ce qu'ils font en rapport avec la visite de la délégation du CIO  _non parce que si ils déplacent au 11 aussi, c'est ptet pas la peine_ :rateau: [tuut tuut tuut tuut]


----------



## Grug (24 Février 2005)

Quoa le CIO serait dans paris :affraid:


----------



## golf (24 Février 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> - attendre que les syndicats aient décidé ce qu'ils font en rapport avec la visite de la délégation du CIO  _non parce que si ils déplacent au 11 aussi, c'est ptet pas la peine_ :rateau: [tuut tuut tuut tuut]


Non, le restaurateur et nous même, nous ne pouvons attendre après ces guignoleries   
Avant fin février il faut impérativement une décision de date


----------



## kathy h (24 Février 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Grug, au lieu de faire le bellâtre répond plutôt
> 
> kathy, ton avis aussi  :rateau:




si il y a vraiment grève ce jour là je ne viendrais pas, trop galère pour venir du 78 (limite 28, ) même en voiture.... et surtout pour rentrer ensuite ...

si la grève est annulée alors je viendrais.. 

Pour une autre dateen mars ? bof , car pour moi le jeudi c'est parfait. Les autres jours c'est plus aléatoire, vous ne pouviez pas mieux choisir que le jeudi.... ( ou alors le jeudi 17 mars ) 



et puis sinon je viendrai au mois d'avril, en plus ce sera le printemps ... ( pas de mauvaise interprétation SVP ) c'est juste qu'il fera donc plus chaud


----------



## golf (24 Février 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> ( ou alors le jeudi 17 mars )


La raison :



			
				golf a dit:
			
		

> Pour le 17 mars : cette date est la veille du départ de ceux des parisiens qui décollent  pour la Suisse : S'ÆS 2005...
> Que ce soit sur le plan fatigue comme budgétaire, cela n'est peut être pas raisonnable


----------



## Cillian (24 Février 2005)

- On n'a qu'à se faire passer pour des menbres du CIO.     



C'est vrai que la manif plus la visite du CIO plus la bouffe du mois, ça fait une journée bien chargée. :affraid:
(même si je ne participe qu'à la troisième activité. )

D'un autre coté si reporter le repas au 11 Février peut faire venir d'autres personnes, qui pour x raisons ne peuvent pas participer les jeudis, faut plus hésiter.

Hier, à minuit (# 12), j'étais sûr de venir.  Ce soir j'ai un doute.


----------



## golf (24 Février 2005)

Nous sommes le 24 février, disons que nous nous donnons jusqu'au 1er mars pour valider 



			
				Cillian a dit:
			
		

> D'un autre coté si reporter le repas au 11 Février peut faire venir d'autres personnes, qui pour x raisons ne peuvent pas participer les jeudis, faut plus hésiter.


Quand nous avons lancé les 3è jeudi, beaucoup ont râlé pour ce choix, là une opportunité se présente  :rateau: 


Une majorité ressort pour le maintien du jeudi 10 mars 

Par contre, devant l'incertitude de l'étendue des grèves des transports, plusieurs ont émis l'idée de venir en voiture et de prendre en charge les autres   







*jeudi 10 mars*






17, rue Laplace 75005 Paris
Tel 01 46 33 18 59
A 100 mètres du Panthéon​
*Je viens, c'est** sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*







- Lemmy
- Cillian (arrivée entre 21 h et 21 h 30)
- golf
- 

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_
-  
- 

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*




- 
- 

*Co-voiturage* ​- golf : ouest parisien : 2 places


_Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_
_________________________________ 
*Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.* 
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## kathy h (28 Février 2005)

je viendrais si il n'y pas de grève,  mais si la grève est maintenue et sèvère c'est certain je ne viendrais pas ( j'habite à 60 km de paris )


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> je viendrais si il n'y pas de grève,  mais si la grève est maintenue et sèvère c'est certain je ne viendrais pas ( j'habite à 60 km de paris )



croisons les doigts


----------



## fredmac75 (28 Février 2005)

Soir à toutes et à tous,
Je ne suis jamais venu au réunion précedente, mais je dois bien avouer que le menu me tente diablement. Et puis le fait de voir les trombines de tout un chacun fait ressortir mon instinct curieux.

Donc enregistrement dans la seconde catégorie ; faut voir en fonction des grêves des transports


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2005)

fredmac75 a dit:
			
		

> Soir à toutes et à tous,
> Je ne suis jamais venu au réunion précedente, mais je dois bien avouer que le menu me tente diablement. Et puis le fait de voir les trombines de tout un chacun fait ressortir mon instinct curieux.
> 
> Donc enregistrement dans la seconde catégorie ; faut voir en fonction des grêves des transports



bienvenue


----------



## Cillian (1 Mars 2005)

*jeudi 10 mars*






17, rue Laplace 75005 Paris
Tel 01 46 33 18 59
A 100 mètres du Panthéon​
*Je viens, c'est** sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*







- Lemmy
- golf
- 

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_
- Cillian (Tant que la date des grêve sera maintenue au 10/03)
- 

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*




- 
- 

*Co-voiturage* ​- golf : ouest parisien : 2 places


_Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_
_________________________________ 
*Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.* 
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​





			
				Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> croisons les doigts



Oui et plusieurs fois même, parce que c'est mal barré 

Heu! golf, on a jusqu' à quel date pour confirmer définitivement notre présence ou notre absence ?
Parce que je vois d'ici le plan galère : arriver après 22 h, prendre un simple café avec vous et repartir dans le quart d'heure qui suit.

P.S. : Je garde l'espoir, malgré tout, d'un meilleur scénario   
Ah! Zut j'ai l'oreille qui me démange et avec tout mes doigts croisés je ne trouve plus mon auriculaire


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (1 Mars 2005)

*jeudi 10 mars*






17, rue Laplace 75005 Paris
Tel 01 46 33 18 59
A 100 mètres du Panthéon​
*Je viens, c'est** sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*







- Lemmy
- golf
- 

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_
- Cillian (Tant que la date des grêve sera maintenue au 10/03)
- 

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*




- Pitchfork (chevauchement de dates) 
- 

*Co-voiturage* ​- golf : ouest parisien : 2 places


_Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_
_________________________________ 
*Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.* 
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## teo (1 Mars 2005)

Je devrais être là le 10, je confirme d'ici jeudi qui vient.

Suis Paris-Gambetta, à pied-métro, j'espère qu'il pleuvra pas...


----------



## lumai (1 Mars 2005)

pour moi ça dépendra des grêves...


----------



## golf (1 Mars 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> *Hélas, je ne peux pas venir
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mais tu chevauches qui tu veux quand tu veux 
C'est gentil d'éviter de faire cela à table :rateau:



			
				teo a dit:
			
		

> Je devrais être là le 10, je confirme d'ici jeudi qui vient.
> 
> Suis Paris-Gambetta, à pied-métro, j'espère qu'il pleuvra pas...





			
				lumai a dit:
			
		

> pour moi ça dépendra des grêves...





			
				Cillian a dit:
			
		

> Heu! golf, on a jusqu' à quel date pour confirmer définitivement notre présence ou notre absence ?
> Parce que je vois d'ici le plan galère : arriver après 22 h, prendre un simple café avec vous et repartir dans le quart d'heure qui suit.
> 
> P.S. : Je garde l'espoir, malgré tout, d'un meilleur scénario
> Ah! Zut j'ai l'oreille qui me démange et avec tout mes doigts croisés je ne trouve plus mon auriculaire


Etant donné que nous ne pouvons déplacer cette date [contraintes diverses dont le resto], il est évident que c'est jusqu'au jeudi 10 à midi que nous avons toute latitude pour nous inscrire ; cela laisse la matinée pour prendre le pouls 


*Co-voiturage* ​- golf : ouest parisien : 2 places
- 

_Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_​


----------



## teo (1 Mars 2005)

Personne a la jouissance (on se calme Golf ) d'un hélico ? Ca pourrait aider, non ?


----------



## fbethe (1 Mars 2005)

bon ben moi je serai là !!   :love:  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mars 2005)

fbethe a dit:
			
		

> bon ben moi je serai là !!   :love:  :love:



t'as intérêt...


----------



## golf (2 Mars 2005)

fbethe a dit:
			
		

> bon ben moi je serai là !!   :love:  :love:


Ah bon  :mouais:  :rateau:


----------



## teo (2 Mars 2005)

J'ai un repas qui me tombe dessus (hier 22h30 j'ai su) avec des amis de province. Je sais pas si je vais y aller ou pas. Je vous dis ça d'ici demain.


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (2 Mars 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Mais tu chevauches qui tu veux quand tu veux
> C'est gentil d'éviter de faire cela à table :rateau:



J'évite de chevaucher de toute façon (avec) des macgéens et -géennes : c'est selon un cul-de-sac ou un cul de base-fosse sans fond pour finalement très peu de cul ; c'est tant mieux l'herbe est haute et verte dans d'autres près et en ruminant j'aime la brouter   

Le chevauchement concerne une période de plusieurs jours


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Mars 2005)

*jeudi 10 mars*






17, rue Laplace 75005 Paris
Tel 01 46 33 18 59
A 100 mètres du Panthéon​
*Je viens, c'est** sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*







- Lemmy
- golf
- Fab'Fab

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_
- Cillian (Tant que la date des grêve sera maintenue au 10/03)
- 

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*




- Pitchfork (chevauchement de dates) 
- 

*Co-voiturage* ​- golf : ouest parisien : 2 places


_Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_
_________________________________ 
*Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.* 
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Spyro (4 Mars 2005)

Vous connaissez le forum ORAP ?
Il est possible qu'on y aille, malgré les grèves...
Si c'est le cas je viendrai peut-être vous voir aussi.
_En attente de confirmation..._


----------



## golf (4 Mars 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Vous connaissez le forum ORAP ?
> Il est possible qu'on y aille, malgré les grèves...


Heuu...
C'est qui : "on" ?



			
				Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Si c'est le cas je viendrai peut-être vous voir aussi.
> _En attente de confirmation..._


Si tu reviens sur Paris pour cette occasion et qu'il y a un pb de transport, on peut s'organiser pour te récupérer pour la bouffe


----------



## teo (4 Mars 2005)

C'est quand la deadline pour la réservation du restau ?


----------



## golf (4 Mars 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> C'est quand la deadline pour la réservation du restau ?


L'idéal serait que le restaurateur ait une idée du nombre mercredi 9 au soir 
Compte tenu des circonstances particulières (grèves), jeudi 10 vers 11h serait bien


----------



## macinside (4 Mars 2005)

*jeudi 10 mars*






17, rue Laplace 75005 Paris
Tel 01 46 33 18 59
A 100 mètres du Panthéon​
*Je viens, c'est** sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*







- Lemmy
- golf
- Fab'Fab
- macinside
*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_
- Cillian (Tant que la date des grêve sera maintenue au 10/03)
- 

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*




- Pitchfork (chevauchement de dates) 
- 

*Co-voiturage* ​- golf : ouest parisien : 2 places


_Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_
_________________________________ 
*Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.* 
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Spyro (4 Mars 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Heuu...
> C'est qui : "on" ?


Te fais pas d'idée, c'est mes collègues de bureau.


----------



## fredmac75 (5 Mars 2005)

heu... golf tu ne veux toujours pas me mettre dans la liste ?

j'ai posté en ce sens... donc je confirme ma présence pour le jeudi 10 mars..
possibilité de chargement/déchargment sur l'est parisien (voiture pourrie) dans la limite du raisonnable. 

Mouarfff, le fainéant 
golf







*jeudi 10 mars*






17, rue Laplace 75005 Paris
Tel 01 46 33 18 59
A 100 mètres du Panthéon​
*Je viens, c'est** sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*







- Lemmy
- golf
- Fab'Fab
- macinside
- fredmac75

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_
- Cillian (Tant que la date des grêve sera maintenue au 10/03)
- 

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*




- Pitchfork (chevauchement de dates) 
- 

*Co-voiturage* ​- golf : ouest parisien : 2 places


_Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_
_________________________________ 
*Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.* 
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​
PS: c'est bien la rue du Piano Vache ? (ahhh les études à la fac...)

Hein, quoi, quel vélo !!!
C'est puissant ce que tu fume


----------



## Grug (5 Mars 2005)

fredmac75 a dit:
			
		

> heu... golf tu ne veux toujours pas me mettre dans la liste ?
> 
> j'ai posté en ce sens... donc je confirme ma présence pour le jeudi 10 mars..
> possibilité de chargement/déchargment sur l'est parisien (voiture pourrie) dans la limite du raisonnable.


 tu fais "CITER" sur le message avec la liste, tu vires les [quote  ]et [   /quote] , tu rajoutes ton nom au bon endroit dans la liste et tu fais envoyer


----------



## golf (5 Mars 2005)

fredmac75 a dit:
			
		

> heu... golf tu ne veux toujours pas me mettre dans la liste ?
> 
> j'ai posté en ce sens... donc je confirme ma présence pour le jeudi 10 mars..
> possibilité de chargement/déchargment sur l'est parisien (voiture pourrie) dans la limite du raisonnable.
> ...





			
				Grug a dit:
			
		

> tu fais "CITER" sur le message avec la liste, tu vires les [quote  ]et [   /quote] , tu rajoutes ton nom au bon endroit dans la liste et tu fais envoyer


Prends des notes, le Grug ne fera pas ça tous les jours :mouais:  :rateau:


----------



## kathy h (5 Mars 2005)

*jeudi 10 mars*






17, rue Laplace 75005 Paris
Tel 01 46 33 18 59
A 100 mètres du Panthéon​
*Je viens, c'est** sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*







- Lemmy
- golf
- Fab'Fab
- macinside
*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_
- Cillian (Tant que la date des grêve sera maintenue au 10/03)
- kathy h : si la grève est maintenue je ne viendrais pas 

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*




- Pitchfork (chevauchement de dates) 
- 

*Co-voiturage* ​- golf : ouest parisien : 2 places


_Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_
_________________________________ 
*Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.* 
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## golf (5 Mars 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> - kathy h : si la grève est maintenue je ne viendrais pas


Le problème n'est pas le maintien ou non mais le suivi :rateau:
Et cela, nous ne le saurons pas avant jeudi matin


----------



## Grug (5 Mars 2005)

*jeudi 10 mars*






17, rue Laplace 75005 Paris
Tel 01 46 33 18 59
A 100 mètres du Panthéon​
*Je viens, c'est** sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*







- Lemmy
- golf
- Fab'Fab
- macinside
- fredmac75
- Grug (sauf affrontements entre grevistes et olympistes  )
-

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_
- Cillian (Tant que la date des grêve sera maintenue au 10/03)
- kathy h : si la grève est maintenue je ne viendrais pas 


*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*




- Pitchfork (chevauchement de dates) 
- 

*Co-voiturage* ​- golf : ouest parisien : 2 places
- fredmac75 : possibilité de chargement/déchargment sur l'est parisien (voiture pourrie) dans la limite du raisonnable. 
- Grug : sud ouest parisien (VII, XV, issy, meudon , boulogne) : 2/3 places



_Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_
_________________________________ 
*Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.* 
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## macinside (7 Mars 2005)

*jeudi 10 mars*






17, rue Laplace 75005 Paris
Tel 01 46 33 18 59
A 100 mètres du Panthéon​
*Je viens, c'est** sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*







- Lemmy
- golf
- Fab'Fab
- macinside
- fredmac75
- Grug (sauf affrontements entre grevistes et olympistes  )
-

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_
- Cillian (Tant que la date des grêve sera maintenue au 10/03)
- kathy h : si la grève est maintenue je ne viendrais pas 
- christelle75015 si j'ai des sous et si Golf me laisse toucher sa barbe....



*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*




- Pitchfork (chevauchement de dates) 
- 

*Co-voiturage* ​- golf : ouest parisien : 2 places
- fredmac75 : possibilité de chargement/déchargment sur l'est parisien (voiture pourrie) dans la limite du raisonnable. 
- Grug : sud ouest parisien (VII, XV, issy, meudon , boulogne) : 2/3 places



_Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_
_________________________________ 
*Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.* 
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Spyro (7 Mars 2005)

Moi c'est pour dire que c'est sûr que non en fait 
Je dois être à Lille vendredi et ça colle pas 

_par contre je suis là le week-end  :rateau:

eh et puis venez tous à l'AES Lille _


----------



## lumai (7 Mars 2005)

*jeudi 10 mars*






17, rue Laplace 75005 Paris
Tel 01 46 33 18 59
A 100 mètres du Panthéon​ 
*Je viens, c'est** sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*







- Lemmy
- golf
- Fab'Fab
- macinside
- fredmac75
- Grug (sauf affrontements entre grevistes et olympistes  )
-

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_
- Cillian (Tant que la date des grêve sera maintenue au 10/03)
- kathy h : si la grève est maintenue je ne viendrais pas 
- christelle75015 si j'ai des sous et si Golf me laisse toucher sa barbe....
- lumai (selon grèves...)



*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*




- Pitchfork (chevauchement de dates) 
- 

*Co-voiturage* ​  - golf : ouest parisien : 2 places
- fredmac75 : possibilité de chargement/déchargment sur l'est parisien (voiture pourrie) dans la limite du raisonnable. 
- Grug : sud ouest parisien (VII, XV, issy, meudon , boulogne) : 2/3 places



_Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_
_________________________________ 
*Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.* 
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## golf (7 Mars 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> - christelle75015 si j'ai des sous et si Golf me laisse toucher sa barbe....


Tiens, Christelle s'est trouvée un porte parole  :mouais:   
Tu sais mon petit mackounet, je crois que Christelle est de taille à faire ses courses toute seule :rateau:


----------



## Irish whistle (8 Mars 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, Christelle s'est trouvée un porte parole  :mouais:
> Tu sais mon petit mackounet, je crois que Christelle est de taille à faire ses courses toute seule :rateau:




Mon cher orque c'est que la nana pour des raisons obscures ne parvenait pas à se rajouter à la liste, alors bête que je suis j ai demandé a Mackie de me rendre ce service....et pour la barbe??


----------



## teo (8 Mars 2005)

*jeudi 10 mars*






17, rue Laplace 75005 Paris
Tel 01 46 33 18 59
A 100 mètres du Panthéon​ 
*Je viens, c'est** sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*







- Lemmy
- golf
- Fab'Fab
- macinside
- fredmac75
- Grug (sauf affrontements entre grevistes et olympistes  )
- Teo (je partirai la veille s'il le faut )

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_
- Cillian (Tant que la date des grêve sera maintenue au 10/03)
- kathy h : si la grève est maintenue je ne viendrais pas 
- christelle75015 si j'ai des sous et si Golf me laisse toucher sa barbe....
- lumai (selon grèves...)



*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*




- Pitchfork (chevauchement de dates) 
- 

*Co-voiturage* ​  - golf : ouest parisien : 2 places
- fredmac75 : possibilité de chargement/déchargment sur l'est parisien (voiture pourrie) dans la limite du raisonnable. 
- Grug : sud ouest parisien (VII, XV, issy, meudon , boulogne) : 2/3 places



_Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_
_________________________________ 
*Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.* 
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Grug2 (9 Mars 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Mon cher orque c'est que la nana pour des raisons obscures ne parvenait pas à se rajouter à la liste, alors bête que je suis j ai demandé a Mackie de me rendre ce service....et pour la barbe??


 pour la barbe, on saura enfin si Golf porte une grande barbe ou si il est juste mal rasé, et si non, on pourra toujours lui  poser la question de savoir s'il dort la barbe au dessus ou en dessous de la couette :rateau:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (9 Mars 2005)

Passez une bonne soirée demain soir


----------



## teo (10 Mars 2005)

c'est toujours 19h30 grosso modo (non Golf, ne le prend pas perso  ) ou vous avez changé l'heure par rapport à d'habitude ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> c'est toujours 19h30 grosso modo (non Golf, ne le prend pas perso  ) ou vous avez changé l'heure par rapport à d'habitude ?



rien de changé   

j'adore ton latin...


----------



## teo (10 Mars 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> rien de changé
> 
> j'adore ton latin...




Je m'y perd parfois


----------



## Cillian (10 Mars 2005)

Bonjour à tous, 

Je confirme : je ne serai pas avec vous ce soir .

D'après le site de la ratp mon itinéraire habituel est temporairement indisponible
la cause est dû à un trafic interrompu (recherche faite pour un départ vers Paris à 20 h 40 ce jour).

P.S. : Ce n'est que parti remise pour le 14 Avril.


----------



## Fab'Fab (10 Mars 2005)

Pas de voiture aujourd'hui. Je suis dans le 15 et pas de métro.
C'est compromis pour moi...
en revance j'ai une super adresse pour la prochaine


----------



## kathy h (10 Mars 2005)

Vu la grève SNCF bien suivie,  j'imagine que l'A13 sera complètempent bouchée toute la journée et ce soir. .
Alors Aujourd'hui je travaille chez moi et je ne viendrais  donc pas ce soir, mais c'est partie remise au 14 avril, si il n'y a pas de grève  

Amusez vous bien....vous boirez un verre à ma santé  



			
				Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Pas de voiture aujourd'hui. Je suis dans le 15 et pas de métro.
> C'est compromis pour moi...
> en revance j'ai une super adresse pour la prochaine




si ton adresse est dans le 15ème super, mon cabinet est situé dans le 15ème, ça me fera donc pas loin pour le 14 avril


----------



## Fab'Fab (10 Mars 2005)

cabinet de quoi?


----------



## golf (10 Mars 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> cabinet de quoi?


Pourvu que ce soit vétérinaire, avec la faune qu'on a à bord


----------



## kathy h (10 Mars 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Pourvu que ce soit vétérinaire, avec la faune qu'on a à bord



Si je n'avais pas été avocat j'aurais adoré être véto    ( quoi que , à la maison avec mes chevaux, mes chiens et mes chats je commence à avoir des notions....


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> cabinet de quoi?




un cabinet où elle pourait te donner de tres bons conseils   :love:


----------



## Grug2 (10 Mars 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Pas de voiture aujourd'hui. Je suis dans le 15 et pas de métro.
> C'est compromis pour moi...
> en revance j'ai une super adresse pour la prochaine


 je fais bus de ramassage dans ce coin là.

me contacter par mp
n'hesites pas !


----------



## lumai (10 Mars 2005)

Bon si ma voiture peut accéder au quartier, je devrais pouvoir me joindre à vous


----------



## Grug2 (10 Mars 2005)

*Ramassage : *


19h30, metro la motte piquet grenelle 75015

-Grug (chauffeur)
-Christelle75015
-macinside
-?
-?

repere : xantia break gris, immatriculé en 67


----------



## teo (10 Mars 2005)

je vais tenter à pied... J'adore Paris à pied.

Nan, mais y'a quelques bus, et le mien me pose à Saint-Michel.


[Edit] Au fait, pas rasé ce matin...


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> [Edit] Au fait, pas rasé ce matin...



 ==> pas de bisou


----------



## golf (10 Mars 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Bon si ma voiture peut accéder au quartier, je devrais pouvoir me joindre à vous


Gare toi au dessus, autour du Panthéon 



			
				teo a dit:
			
		

> je vais tenter à pied... J'adore Paris à pied.
> 
> Nan, mais y'a quelques bus, et le mien me pose à Saint-Michel.


Il y aura du monde pour te ramener 



			
				teo a dit:
			
		

> Au fait, pas rasé ce matin...


Tu ne seras pas le seul :affraid:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Tu ne seras pas le seul :affraid:



même tarif: pas de bisou


----------



## teo (10 Mars 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> même tarif: pas de bisou




Dire que je me fais une telle joie de vous faire la bise... :rose:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (10 Mars 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> même tarif: pas de bisou



j'étais rasé hier et je n'ai pas eu de bisou ; en plus en rentrant ce n'est pas le sujet ne m'a pas satisfait davantage   

bon soyez sages ce soir


----------



## Grug2 (10 Mars 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> Vu la grève SNCF bien suivie,  j'imagine que l'A13 sera complètempent bouchée toute la journée et ce soir. .
> Alors Aujourd'hui je travaille chez moi et je ne viendrais  donc pas ce soir, mais c'est partie remise au 14 avril, si il n'y a pas de grève
> 
> Amusez vous bien....vous boirez un verre à ma santé


 dans le sens province -> paris ça devrait etre fluide.
et à minuit ça sera desert dans l'autre sens


----------



## Fab'Fab (10 Mars 2005)

Grug2 a dit:
			
		

> dans le sens province -> paris ça devrait etre fluide.
> et à minuit ça sera desert dans l'autre sens



On devrait la faire vers minuit cette AES en fait...


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2005)

prem's


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> prem's



deja de retour ? 

là je part me coucher mais j'attends demain avec impatience de voir votre soirée  :love:


----------



## Grug (10 Mars 2005)

deuse


----------



## Irish whistle (10 Mars 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> prem's



Deuz euh!! Ter   

Super soirée et la bouffe hummmmm un régal

Mais par dessus tout des personnes adorables

vous allez me manquez


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mars 2005)

ça va: les plus turbulents sont rentrés à bon port  :rateau:


----------



## WebOliver (11 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> deja de retour ?
> 
> là je part me coucher mais j'attends demain avec impatience de voir votre soirée  :love:



Ouais... je dirais même plus... déjà de retour...    Dans un mois, à la prochaine, je veux voir personne au lit avant 4 heures.   

Bon, on attend ces tofs.


----------



## Spyro (11 Mars 2005)

OUIIIIIIIIIN

J'ai failli pouvoir venir en plus mais je craignais trop de pas pouvoir rentrer à Lille après  
Pfffffff j'veux des photos  
Et je veux tous vous voir à Lille le mois prochain  

Tous et *toutes*  :love: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mars 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> je veux voir personne au lit avant 4 heures.



voyeur


----------



## golf (11 Mars 2005)

Dernier 

Bon, le mackie est couché et bordé :rateau:

Comme d'hab, photos samedi ou dimanche


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mars 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Dernier
> 
> Bon, le mackie est couché et bordé :rateau:



tu n'as pas oublié la veilleuse...


----------



## fbethe (11 Mars 2005)

Bonjour,

Merci d'être venu... j'ai eu un rapport très positif ! "ils sont merveilleux et très sages "   

Promis ! la prochaine fois je serais là pour chanter avec vous ! (en espérant qu'il n'y aura pas de grève)


Merci encore aux organisateurs  

Frédéric


----------



## teo (11 Mars 2005)

fbethe a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> Merci d'être venu... j'ai eu un rapport très positif ! "ils sont merveilleux et très sages "
> Promis ! la prochaine fois je serais là pour chanter avec vous ! (en espérant qu'il n'y aura pas de grève)
> Merci encore aux organisateurs
> Frédéric



On s'est régalé, l'arrivée de la _cocotte_ a fait son petit effet  La bière est _vivace_ (elle ne demande qu'à jailliir !), le vin frais... et j'apprécie la bande sonore qui nous a accompagné tout au long de la soirée, bucolique ! 
J'ai pas d'attirance particulière pour _Vulcania_, mais là... avec le sorbet aux poires... chapeau ! Lumai et moi en avons encore les papilles toutes émoustillées... sans parler du jambon et de la saucisse sèche :love:

On se réjouit d'avance du mois prochain.

En plus on a pas trop parlé ordi, on a vraiment été sages...


----------



## lumai (11 Mars 2005)

Rhaââaa ! Le vulcania fondant ! :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (11 Mars 2005)

Sorti du boulot à 21h... Pas pu venir...
Mais la prochaine, je suis là, c'est sûr!


----------



## kathy h (11 Mars 2005)

Je serai là à la prochaine c'est sur aussi ( à moins que j'ai "mouru" d'ici là )


----------



## macinside (11 Mars 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> Je serai là à la prochaine c'est sur aussi ( à moins que j'ai "mouru" d'ici là )



leurs agneau est délicieux :love:


----------



## kathy h (11 Mars 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> leurs agneau est délicieux :love:



en fait ne n'aime pas trop la viande....


----------



## macinside (11 Mars 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> en fait ne n'aime pas trop la viande....



tu mangera les légumes alors


----------



## fredmac75 (11 Mars 2005)

Ca y est, j'ai enfin pu voir les trombines des uns et des autres...ça fait chaud au c½ur. Ambiance fort sympathique...et paradoxalement pas trop de discusion sur le mac (ce qui est à mon sens une bonne chose ; on vient pour les gens et non pour les machines, même si ces dernières sont notre fil d'Ariane)

Moi qui partait avec un captital sympathie de 100 %, je ne sais à combien je suis déscendu...n'est-ce-pas mesdemoiselles.  

Pas mal le menu avec une prix tout doux.
Je me suis déjà mis en attente pour la prochaine du 14...  

question à cent balles (Euros ça le fait moins), la fidélité est-elle une valeur morale possible pour les AES....hein Golf et Lemmy


----------



## kathy h (11 Mars 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tu mangera les légumes alors



Ils étaient bons les légumes j'espère,    

Mais bon c'est quand même avant tout pour rencontrer les "macgéniens" ( c'est comme ça qu'on dit?) que je viendrai,   :love:


----------



## macinside (11 Mars 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> Ils étaient bons les légumes j'espère,



tout avait cuit ensemble :love:


----------



## golf (11 Mars 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> tu n'as pas oublié la veilleuse...


J'ose, j'ose pas  :mouais: Si, si, j'ose : le mackie qui dort, c'est le seul moment où il l'a met en veilleuse :rateau:​ :love:



			
				fbethe a dit:
			
		

> Merci d'être venu... j'ai eu un rapport très positif ! "ils sont merveilleux et très sages "
> 
> Promis ! la prochaine fois je serais là pour chanter avec vous ! (en espérant qu'il n'y aura pas de grève)
> 
> ...


Merci à toi pour le menu  Tant ce qu'il y avait dans l'assiette que le menu papier personnalisé   



			
				kathy h a dit:
			
		

> en fait ne n'aime pas trop la viande....


kathy : viande en générale ?
Frédérique, tu nous propose une variante à ton menu 



			
				teo a dit:
			
		

> On s'est régalé, l'arrivée de la _cocotte_ a fait son petit effet


Faut avouer que cette cocotte en fonte a fait sensation et une fois le lourd couvercle soulevé  :love: 



			
				teo a dit:
			
		

> La bière est _vivace_ (elle ne demande qu'à jailliir !)


A la rupture de stock, on a été obligé de ranimer le mackie  :mouais: Quel choc psychosomatique quand il a entendu : "il n'y a plus de bière" !!!



			
				teo a dit:
			
		

> _Vulcania_, mais là... avec le sorbet aux poires... chapeau !


Heuuuu ! On peut avoir le même, mais dans sa version pour diabétique :affraid:


----------



## Spyro (11 Mars 2005)

fredmac75 a dit:
			
		

> et paradoxalement pas trop de discusion sur le mac


Bah c'est une AES quoi, normal.


----------



## FANREM (11 Mars 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Pas pu venir...
> Mais la prochaine, je suis là, c'est sûr!



Moi aussi, surtout qu'il y aura WebO  en schlapettes ?

En attendant, on attend avec impatience les photos   voire le film :love:


----------



## Cillian (11 Mars 2005)

Bonsoir, 

Je devrai aussi être parmi vous le mois prochain.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mars 2005)

Cillian a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir,
> 
> Je devrai aussi être parmi vous le mois prochain.



*bureau de recensement...*


----------



## WebOliver (12 Mars 2005)

FANREM a dit:
			
		

> Moi aussi, surtout qu'il y aura WebO  en schlapettes ?



Fais un peu froid quand même... :hein:    :love: Pitêtre à l'AE...  :love:


----------



## macinside (12 Mars 2005)

golf, elle sont ou mes photos ?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> golf, elle sont ou mes photos ?



il doit être en pleine réflexion... au lit


----------



## golf (12 Mars 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> golf, elle sont ou mes photos ?


C'est en cours mais celles du mec et du saucisson, elles sont illisibles [coup de pot ] 
 :rateau:


----------



## Grug (12 Mars 2005)

:affraid: caramba, encore un coup de la parkinsonite champenoise ! :affraid:


----------



## golf (12 Mars 2005)

Et voici, et voilà : ÆSParis, bouffe de mars 2005... 

Pour les étourdis et autres curieux :
ÆSParis, bouffe de février 2005...
ÆSParis, bouffe de janvier 2005...


----------



## fbethe (12 Mars 2005)

j'ai été "voir" au bout du lien... mais je reste devant une image figée  sous quicktime.. j'ai patienté bien 1H30 !!! mais je désespère


----------



## Spyro (12 Mars 2005)

fbethe a dit:
			
		

> j'ai été "voir" au bout du lien... mais je reste devant une image figée  sous quicktime.. j'ai patienté bien 1H30 !!! mais je désespère


Oui on lui a expliqué plusieurs fois que c'était pas bien le imovie theatre truc, mais bon... 

-> http://homepage.mac.com/golf56/.Movies/AESParis100305.mov
(c'est 6 Mo hein quand même, pour une galerie de photos... enfin no comment  ).


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Et voici, et voilà : ÆSParis, bouffe de mars 2005...



super !!!!!! :love:  :love:  :love: 

monsieur golf dis moi , a force de zoummer sur cristelle
tu as ressi a voir davantages dans son decolleté?    


  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## golf (12 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> monsieur golf dis moi , a force de zoummer sur cristelle
> tu as ressi a voir davantages dans son decolleté?    :love:


Là, tu vois, il faut que tu demandes à celui qui a pris les photos de se dénoncer car pour une fois, j'ai pas pris une photo :rateau:

Petite explication complémentaire :
1/ pour les nouveaux, en début de repas, nous demandons s'ils s'opposent à la prise de photos de leur personne 
2/ les APN sont posés sur la table, en libre service, ce qui permet d'avoir des photos de tout le monde 



			
				Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Oui on lui a expliqué plusieurs fois que c'était pas bien le imovie theatre truc, mais bon...
> 
> -> http://homepage.mac.com/golf56/.Movies/AESParis100305.mov
> (c'est 6 Mo hein quand même, pour une galerie de photos... enfin no comment  ).


Mouarfff, j'adore  :mouais:  :rateau:


----------



## Spyro (12 Mars 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Mouarfff, j'adore  :mouais:  :rateau:


 :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## golf (12 Mars 2005)

En iMovieTheater : 
ÆSParis, bouffe de mars 2005... 
ÆSParis, bouffe de février 2005...
ÆSParis, bouffe de janvier 2005...

Brut sans le décorum :
ÆSParis, bouffe de mars 2005... 
ÆSParis, bouffe de février 2005...
ÆSParis, bouffe de janvier 2005...

Autre chose, sur le iDisk ils sont stockés au format QT compressé pour le net mais je peux vous les fournir dans un format supérieur


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> je peux vous les fournir dans un format supérieur



chuis preneur  :rateau:


----------



## Irish whistle (12 Mars 2005)

MERCI GOLF

Super petit film....A l'image de la soirée    

On fait comment pour l'avoir au format superieur?


----------



## golf (12 Mars 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> chuis preneur  :rateau:


Bon, toi tu l'auras si t'es sage 



			
				christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> MERCI GOLF
> 
> Super petit film....A l'image de la soirée
> 
> On fait comment pour l'avoir au format superieur?


Ben, le mieux serait que je te les grave sur un CD 
Le reste par MP


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Bon, toi tu l'auras si t'es sage
> 
> 
> Ben, le mieux serait que je te les grave sur un CD
> Le reste par MP



compris: la prochaine fois, je mets un décolleté à faire baver le golf...


----------



## fredmac75 (12 Mars 2005)

On voit tout de suite le panchant d'un certain paparazzi ( dont je tairais le nom/ pseudo) pour les brunes...  
sinon pas mal la chtit' vidéo   
On voit pas lemmy ???  

A+


----------



## golf (12 Mars 2005)

fredmac75 a dit:
			
		

> On voit tout de suite le panchant d'un certain paparazzi ( dont je tairais le nom/ pseudo) pour les brunes...


Ahhhh, si c'était que pour les brunes  :rateau:



			
				fredmac75 a dit:
			
		

> On voit pas lemmy ???


Si, si 

Bon, ben quand on connaît l'oiseau il faut aussi préciser de quelles brunes il est question 
En jupe ou sans faux col :rateau:


----------



## fredmac75 (12 Mars 2005)

j'imagine qu'il doit s'agir de brune irlandaise (ou qui parte en irlande très prochainement) .... 
pour Lemmy, Oui, je l'avions point vue ; autant pour moi.


----------



## macinside (12 Mars 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> MERCI GOLF
> 
> Super petit film....A l'image de la soirée
> 
> On fait comment pour l'avoir au format superieur?




tu vois bien que tu est très bien Christelle


----------



## Spyro (12 Mars 2005)

Ah je regrette vraiment de pas avoir été là  :hein:


----------



## macinside (12 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> super !!!!!! :love:  :love:  :love:
> 
> monsieur golf dis moi , a force de zoummer sur cristelle
> tu as ressi a voir davantages dans son decolleté?
> ...



qui a dit que c'était golf qui a fait les photos ?


----------



## Spyro (12 Mars 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> qui a dit que c'était golf qui a fait les photos ?


Non, mais c'est lui qui fait les zooms dans iMovie


----------



## macinside (12 Mars 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Non, mais c'est lui qui fait les zooms dans iMovie



pas sur


----------



## kathy h (12 Mars 2005)

si je viens le 14 avril , je ne sais pas si j'accepterais d'être sur les photos


----------



## macinside (12 Mars 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> si je viens le 14 avril , je ne sais pas si j'accepterais d'être sur les photos



mais si tu va voir, il me reste des pellicules noir et blanc je crois


----------



## kathy h (12 Mars 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> mais si tu va voir, il me reste des pellicules noir et blanc je crois



et en plus c'est bien connu le noir et blanc ça arrange


----------



## macinside (12 Mars 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> et en plus c'est bien connu le noir et blanc ça arrange



j'ai pas encore vérifier ça


----------



## Spyro (12 Mars 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> si je viens le 14 avril , je ne sais pas si j'accepterais d'être sur les photos


Oublie pas ton bandeau    :love:


----------



## golf (12 Mars 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Non, mais c'est lui qui fait les zooms dans iMovie


Effet Ken Burns, jamais entendu parler 
Systématiquement employé dans les 3 minis vidéos d'ailleurs :rateau:

Sacré observateur le Spyro


----------



## Spyro (12 Mars 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Sacré observateur le Spyro


C'est à dire qu'il y a certains zooms où on ne peut s'empêcher de vouloir accompagner le mouvement, mais malheureusement la vitre de l'écran est impitoyable    :rateau:


----------



## Irish whistle (12 Mars 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> C'est à dire qu'il y a certains zooms où on ne peut s'empêcher de vouloir accompagner le mouvement, mais malheureusement la vitre de l'écran est impitoyable    :rateau:



Pourquoi....Ah bon!! tu veux du live?? Fais gaffe aux bosses quand même.....


----------



## Spyro (12 Mars 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi....Ah bon!! tu veux du live??


Bah j'aurais aimé être là quoi  :hein:

Hmmmmmm du live...


----------



## macinside (12 Mars 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi....Ah bon!! tu veux du live?? Fais gaffe aux bosses quand même.....



faut ralentir pour les passés  :rateau:


----------



## golf (12 Mars 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> C'est à dire qu'il y a certains zooms où on ne peut s'empêcher de vouloir accompagner le mouvement, mais malheureusement la vitre de l'écran est impitoyable    :rateau:


Mouarff, t'as la tête dure des corses :rateau:
C'est l'ophtalmie qui te guette qui m'embête plus  :hosto:


----------



## Spyro (12 Mars 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Mouarff, t'as la tête dure des corses :rateau:


C'est pas avec la tête que je me cogne  :rateau:  :modo:

C'est avec la _main_ bien entendu


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Mars 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Et voici, et voilà : ÆSParis, bouffe de mars 2005...



Marche pas 

Si mais c'est horriblement long 
Spyro a raison.
Mis autres liens, sans le décorum 
golf


----------



## golf (13 Mars 2005)

En iMovieTheater : 
ÆSParis, bouffe de mars 2005... 
ÆSParis, bouffe de février 2005...
ÆSParis, bouffe de janvier 2005...

Brut sans le décorum :
ÆSParis, bouffe de mars 2005... 
ÆSParis, bouffe de février 2005...
ÆSParis, bouffe de janvier 2005...


----------



## fredtravers (13 Mars 2005)

10 mars ... ok jeudi
14 avril ... ok encore un jeudi
20 mai ??? je m'en voudrais d'être désagréable, mais exceptionnellement cette année le vendredi 20 mai reste un vendredi ... sauf si notre Raffffarrin le décidait au dernier moment ... mais il ne m'en a pas parlé cette semaine ... 
j'avoue ne pas avoir lu TOUS les messages , mais bon ... correction ?  
je dis jeudi n'est pas un vendredi en mai, même si on fait ce qui nous plaît ....


----------



## golf (14 Mars 2005)

fredtravers a dit:
			
		

> 10 mars ... ok jeudi
> 14 avril ... ok encore un jeudi
> 20 mai ??? je m'en voudrais d'être désagréable, mais exceptionnellement cette année le vendredi 20 mai reste un vendredi ... sauf si notre Raffffarrin le décidait au dernier moment ... mais il ne m'en a pas parlé cette semaine ...
> j'avoue ne pas avoir lu TOUS les messages , mais bon ... correction ?
> je dis jeudi n'est pas un vendredi en mai, même si on fait ce qui nous plaît ....


Mouarfff :rateau:
Doucement le nioubie 
On débarque pas chez les gens comme cela sans dire, à minima, bonjour  :mouais: C'est pas le bar ici :rateau:   


Ceci étant dit, cet épisode de mars est clos et on se tourne vers avril maintenant


----------

